# Using a single stage to clear grass?



## SteveL (Dec 27, 2015)

My neighbor has two tiny dogs and asked if my new Toro 721 QZE would be able to clear snow off of a grass area for them to do their business without tearing up the turf. My first response was to say yes, but then thought about the concept of the paddles basically digging in to the soft ground and making a huge mess.

Anyone have any experience using a SS on grassy areas?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

as long as you don't let the paddles come in contact with the grass it is do-able


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, I have done it. You have to push down on the handles to get the front end to float a bit. Also, you have to push a bit harder since the paddles won't be pulling it along. You will inevitably hit the grass in a few places, but if you aren't super particular about your lawn it will be fine.


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Its a pita. That,s why i bought a 2 stage.Carving paths to the woodpile and the birdfeeders.My single stage chewed the turf.


----------



## SteveL (Dec 27, 2015)

What about adding some skis or wheels to the chute that would keep the paddles from digging in? Not sure how they would be mounted but seems like it would work in theory.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

depends on what teh weather has been and how iced up the snow is......usually after a few days it gets pretty difficult to deal with and a 2 stage is the only way to save your back--- and even then it can be tough!


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I've always used a 2-stage with my back yard so my lowrider dogs can actually have some paths to wonder around...never had any issues save for a random branch that was covered by the snow and got chewed up.
The single stage will be doable, but I'd imagine it'd be much better if the ground has been froze, there aren't any branches, dog toys, etc, and what kind of turf it is. If the grass is a thin whispy type then I'm sure it'll get torn up with ease compared to a thicker & more resilient type of grass


----------

